# Schriftart wie Buchstabenschablone gesucht!



## ThomasTomTom (24. Februar 2005)

Hi,

suche, um eine Schablone herstellen zu können (Auf schneideplotter) eine Schriftart die z.B. so aussieht, wie diese Buchstabenschablonen die es in der Schule als gab.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich verstehen.

Denn wenn ich eine Schablone mit einer normalen Schriftart mache, dann fallen ja die innenteile vom "O" "P" "R" "e" usw raus. da ich aber nicht jeden Buchstaben einzeln bearbeiten möchte, dachte ich mir, da müsste es doch bestimmt eine Schriftart für sowas geben.

Oder habt ihr einen anderen Tip für mich, der auch einfach und schnell wäre?!

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.
Hoffe man kann verstehen was ich suche.

Gruss,

t0m

Brache dasganze übrigens für PC / Illustrator


----------



## extracuriosity (24. Februar 2005)

Die Dinger , die du meinst, heissen stencil fonts. Zum Besipiel hier:
http://simplythebest.net/fonts/stencil_fonts.html
 oder such mal bei Google.


----------



## ThomasTomTom (24. Februar 2005)

WOW, danke für die schnelle antwort... GENAU DAS habe ich gesucht!


----------

